# Dark colored hair?



## Bethie (Jun 12, 2012)

While bathing Maisy tonight, I noticed she has some hair that is almost a light charcoal color. It's on the back of her head between her ears. I've never noticed this until her bath tonight, I guess where it was wet it showed up more. When she's dry I can't see it. Her ears have always been an apricot color, but I've never noticed the gray. Is this normal?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Hmmm, I've had malts with lemon ears but no charcoal on them. Do you have a picture?


----------



## Bethie (Jun 12, 2012)

I don't have a picture, no. I wish I had taken one while I was bathing her. It's strange. I've never noticed it before. I couldn't see it when I put her hair back up in a top not either. Her ears are an off color.. but never noticed this before.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Hmmm... is she purebred?

Gus gets dark patches - very small - in random places. But he's not maltese LOL


----------



## Bethie (Jun 12, 2012)

Well... She's *supposed* to be. Her parents are both AKC certified. I never sent in her paperwork though since we don't plan to breed or show her, she's just our baby. Learned my lesson with breeders and I won't deal with that lady ever again. 
I went back and looked in the area again.. and I can see fine black hairs.. Not in a big bunch but spread through that area. Just makes me wonder if the lady might have lied on the paperwork.


----------



## Bethie (Jun 12, 2012)

I have no idea how to upload pics of her to show. Could you tell me how? LOL


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I have read on several websites that the original Maltese came in different colors. Could it be that sometimes something like this could happen?


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Bethie said:


> I have no idea how to upload pics of her to show. Could you tell me how? LOL


Do you see the little paper clip beside the smiley face where you type your posts/replies? Click that and a box will pop up telling you Choose File. After you do that look down in the bottom right and click the button that says Upload. After you click Submit Reply, it will show in your post.


----------



## Bethie (Jun 12, 2012)

Oh okay! I see it now! I can show off my baby! Hehe 
Basically just wondering now if she could be a mix breed instead of full Maltese... The black hairs have me totally confused. But anyway... This is Miss Maisy Lou after her bath this evening.  (I think she's here anyway) LOL


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Maybe it's hair on a mole? or was she injured?

Gussy's seem to be places he's had scabs before... the hair comes back black. But again, he isn't maltese.

She is ADORABLE :tender: OMG!

I want to snuggle her!


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Aww, she's cute! Now that you know how to post pics, you've gotta do more! Love the top knot!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bethie (Jun 12, 2012)

Hehehe! Thanks! I wish she would snuggle! She's a wild one for sure! haha 
But as to your questions, no... It's like there are just fine black hairs mixed in with the white hair. It must have just been really noticable when I had her wet and the hair was bunched up. I dunno. Maybe she'll grow out of it. LOL!


----------



## jenna123 (Aug 13, 2012)

OMG Maisy is adorable! Makes me wanna kidnap lol


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh she's so cute.. She doesn't look like she's mixed. How old and how much does she weigh?


----------



## Bethie (Jun 12, 2012)

I didn't think so either, but again I didn't know much about the breed until I joined this site. But she's 7 months old & about 4lbs.


----------



## Bethie (Jun 12, 2012)

jenna123 said:


> OMG Maisy is adorable! Makes me wanna kidnap lol


Please don't take my baby, I'd be lost without her! LOL


----------

